# I need to get a dust collector



## simie (Apr 19, 2011)

Greetings from a Newbie.

I occasionally use a 15 inch planer, 6 inch jointer, and a 3 hp cabinet table saw. I need to get a dust collector that will serve my purpose. Should I get say a Jet 1.5 hp single, take my 10 amp milwaukee 9 gallon metal vacuum and attach an Oneida Dust Deputy, etc. etc. Any "professional help" (as well as, woodworking help) would be greatly appreciated..Thanks all, and you have a great forum.

Simie


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jet makes a good DC*

I have 2 of the 1.5 HP units with cartridge type filters. I made a Thien baffle in between the collector and the lower barrel. Works great. Keep the flex hose length and the no. of 90 degree elbows to a minimum for most efficient operation. The Dust Deputy gets good reviews. I don't have any...yet. :thumbsup: bill
Thien Mods: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/yes-works-25110/#post202134


----------

